# marijuana in the firewood



## jimr (May 15, 2008)

"Hello, is this the Sheriff's Office?"


"Yes. What can I do for you?"


"I'm calling to report 'bout my neighbor Virgil Smith....He's hidin' marijuana inside his firewood! Don't quite know how he gets it inside them logs, but he's hidin' it there."


"Thank you very much for the call, sir."


The next day, the Sheriff's Deputies descend on Virgil's house. They search the shed where the firewood is kept. 
Using axes, they bust open every piece of wood, but find no marijuana. They sneer at Virgil and leave.


Shortly, the phone rings at Virgil's house.


"Hey, Virgil! This here's Floyd....Did the Sheriff come?"


"Yeah!"


"Did they chop your firewood?"


"Yep!"


"Happy Birthday, buddy!"


*REDNECKS KNOW HOW TO GIT-R-DONE!!*


----------



## mofo (May 15, 2008)

That's pretty good...


----------



## hypnot (May 20, 2008)

I heard that one before, but it's still good


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 20, 2008)

I love that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (May 20, 2008)

That's a good un!


----------

